# CO2 tanks and regulators FS



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Someone's selling JBJ regulators and 10# tanks over at the GCAS site.

http://www.gcas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6995&sid=d63f3b79fb2ce7d4d7420df86724f629


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Russ. I am tempted to get one from him just in case


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I am tempted to get one from him just in case


Yeah, you never know when you might get an uncontrollable urge to set up yet another tank. I'm suffering from that syndrome presently.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JRJ said:


> Yeah, you never know when you might get an uncontrollable urge to set up yet another tank. I'm suffering from that syndrome presently.


It seems I'm always fighting the urge to set up another tank.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah.. I guess I'm a normal one, I'm content with my tanks. I'd never want another tank, or terrarium, or actually anything to do with fish, guns, fishing equipment, computers, or parts for my car. In fact, I'm just happy being me and the air I breathe. 

You people are all weird and I don't think I can relate to any of you... I'm out of here...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh man, I'm glad I have boots because it's really getting deep in here! 

I guess we can just plan on visiting some of the Cinci LFS tomorrow instead of working on the hood for the 125g you want to set up ;-)


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

CincyCichlids said:


> Yeah.. I guess I'm a normal one, I'm content with my tanks. I'd never want another tank, or terrarium, or actually anything to do with fish, guns, fishing equipment, computers, or parts for my car. In fact, I'm just happy being me and the air I breathe.
> 
> You people are all weird and I don't think I can relate to any of you... I'm out of here...


I didn't hear him say anything about not wanting South American Tree Frogs!


----------

